# Blue Cheese Quiche



## Mai (Oct 23, 2002)

Blue Cheese Quiche	

1 (9-inch) pastry shell, partially baked
2 small packages (3-ounces each) cream cheese, softened
3 ounces Blue cheese
2 tablespoons butter, softened
3 tablespoons heavy cream
2 eggs, slightly beaten
1/2 teaspoon minced onion or 1/2 tablespoon minced chives
Salt and pepper

TO PREPARE:

Mash and blend cheeses.  Add butter, cream, eggs, onion, 
salt and pepper and mix well.  Pour into pastry shell; bake 
at 375 degrees for 30 minutes or until quiche has puffed up 
and is golden brown on top.  Serve hot for hors d'oeuvres 
or first course.  May be served hot or cold as luncheon 
entree.


----------



## pancake (Sep 21, 2004)

I love bluecheese and I love quiches! Great recipe, can't wait to try it, thanks for sharing Mai


----------



## luvs (Sep 27, 2004)

that sounds so good.


----------



## bluespanishsky (Nov 1, 2004)

Thanks for this great recipe!  I'm new to cooking, and have never made a quiche before.  I tried this out last week and it turned out lovely!  Thanks for posting this; I will be making it again.


----------



## lyndalou (Nov 7, 2004)

This is going to be our supper tomorrow night.


----------



## lyndalou (Nov 9, 2004)

Mai,

I made this last night for supper. It was delicious. Just a spring lettuce and tomato salad on the side, and we were in heaven. It is a keeper.
Thanks


----------

